# Here Ya Go



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice bass, is that in the neighborhood off of Gulf Beach Hwy?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

No its in Pace. Me and a buddy went today at 10:00am and left at 4:00pm and caught more than 50 bass. I caught all the bigger ones at what ever that one in the pic is and 5 more that were @ 5lbs. The rest were all 3 to 4 with a few smaller ones. Best day of fresh water fishing i probally ever had.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

50? Most over 3 pounds? 

opcorn


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *jimmyjams4110 (10/3/2008)*50? Most over 3 pounds?
> 
> opcorn


Yes 50, most were 3 to 4 lbs some dinks not as many as i thought there would be.Most of the fish were pretty damn nice. I only had a phone with me so i only took a couple of pics. Thanks for the congrats on a great day of fishing though.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice day of fishing, where in Pace were they caught?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Private spot oke

Went back yesterday late afternoon and hold caught around 20 between 2 of us. Biggest one was around 4 to 5 lbs.

Some CRAZZY shit happened. I caught a bass about 2lbs got it in and im taking my worm out and it spits out a 1 inch baby bass. It was pretty much dead so i used it for bait thinking yea im going to get a biggggen.. Nope caught another 2lber. WInd was blowing pretty hard so it wasnt as good of a day as friday. Probally going to go again this week so another report to come.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great day bassin. Nice bass.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Post some more pics, I can't quite make out the background, LOL. Just kiddin, nice fish and congrats on the fun day. It's nice when you stumble on a good hole.


----------

